# Wye turnouts



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

Did LGB or Aristocraft ever a wye turnout?


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Ever what....a wye turnout ?......I guess you mean, did they manufacture a wye turnout....

Yes, Aristocraft did produce a wye turnout. I'm not sure that LGB did.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Aristo only, it was a #6, quite large. LGB no.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TrainLi has them listed as Y-switches. Use the link http://www.trainli.com/switches-c-295_54_29_222.html?osCsid=6f5075ff7ccb4e2bc21f4842b072f641 to review information concerning them. 

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB had a 3 way wye type of switch and came with 2 EPL drives to control the points. R1 (2 foot radius curve). LGB #12360 and is called a 3 way. Left is R1, right is R2 plus the straight through.

http://www.legacystation.com/lgb-12360-electric-three-way-turnout-r1-30-degree


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

have a look here.
http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/gleissystem/weichen/bausatz-y-weiche-r3-2-x-15.htm


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

kormsen said:


> have a look here.
> http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/gleissystem/weichen/bausatz-y-weiche-r3-2-x-15.htm


I have one of his R-1 wye stub switch kits. Very well made, though you'll need Google translate to get the instructions into English. In the end, I decided to use my "not quite a wye" idea instead, because I was trying to eliminate R-1s on my outdoor layout, and needed to conserve space.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

i think the aristo y only came with usa tie spacing 

they also made it in stainless which are hard to find now,,,,


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, usa spacing only, got one in SS:


----------



## mjll1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have an electrically isolated wye inside an oval. I know how to wire the 3 way switch. Should I just use jumper cables from the main layout to the 3 way switch to power the wye?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

mjll, next time I would start a new topic with a subject appropriate:
"how to wire a wye switch" or somesuch.

So, you need to give more information:
1.track power or not
2. dc, or dcc if track power
3. 3 way switches are somewhat ambiguous, is this a center off switch? if so it's not called a 3 way. You might have a double pole double throw switch DPDT with center off (best way to describe)
4. are you talking a wye switch, or a track configuration as a wye?

More info, more help.

Greg


----------

